# Dimmer for Spotlight



## dta116 (Nov 5, 2010)

I am a photographer and need to Paint buildings at night.

I use a 2 M/candlepower spot (Halogen), and it is still too white. I need to install a dimmer to lower (control) the color temp of the light output. 



Any thoughts? 



Dave


----------

